# 730 case lifting capacity



## IAcase730 (Oct 23, 2013)

I just purchased a 730 case for haying. It has a loader which I was hoping to use to load bales with and also moving bales with the 3 pt. I've read that they can't lift a large round bale #1800-2000. Is this true?


----------

